# Msi z270 gaming pro Carbon kein Internet



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

Moin Leute habe gestern Abend meinen pc zusammen gebaut dann auch alle Treiber installiert. Aber das Internet ehr nicht er zeigt mir im Geräte Manager fehler Code 0 und egal welchen Treiber ich installiere es ändert sich nichts.....


----------



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

Irgendjemand eine idee?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2017)

LAN-Treiber installiert? Liegen dem Mainboard bei. Nur zur Sicherheit, auch wenn Du es schreibst. Es gibt zig "Treiber".
Bei mir ist stellenweise die Reihenfolge der Installation wichtig gewesen, warum auch immer.

Fehler Code 0 oder Code 10?


----------



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

Ja ich habe die Treiber installiert und dann nochmal die online Treiber. Aber alles per USB habe kein Laufwerk mehr. Fehler Code 10


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Januar 2017)

Lan Controller im Bios auch auf enabled?
Gibt es denn ein Gerät mit gelben Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager?


----------



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

Warte das gucke ich eben nach

Wo finde ich den ? Dieses bios macht mich verrückt

Ah gefunden er ist aktiviert. Da unter steht noch LAN Option Rom und Network Stack die beiden sind deaktiviert

So sieht das im Geräte Manager aus.
http://i.epvpimg.com/4CrHc.jpg


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Januar 2017)

Würde mal ein Bios Update in Betracht ziehen. Support fur  Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design
Win 10 am Start bei dir?
Chipsatztreiber würde ich auch mal downloaden und installieren
Support fur  Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design
Dieses  LAN Option Rom hat glaube ich nur was mit dem booten vom netzwerk zu tuen.

Bei einigen hat auch ein Bios Reset geholfen(cmos reset)
Könntest auch mal versuchen im Gerätemanager den Intel Ethernet Connection zu deinstallieren ob er ihn beim Neustart neu erkennt.

Musst du schauen ob du es woanders downloaden kannst.


----------



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Würde mal ein Bios Update in Betracht ziehen. Support fur  Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design
> Win 10 am Start bei dir?
> Chipsatztreiber würde ich auch mal downloaden und installieren
> Support fur  Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design
> ...


'
Cmos hab ich resetet.
Windows 10 am start. 
Alle anderen Treiber sind installiert.
Ein Bios update wollte ich machen wen ich dann aber auf M flash gehe kommt nur ein Blackscreen bis ich ihn neustarte...
Soll ich mir sonst einfach eine Pcie lan karte kaufen und wen ja wo morgen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Januar 2017)

Das Bios File hast du heruntergeladen entpackt und auf einen Usb Stick gepackt?


----------



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

Ja so hab ich es gemacht und dann hinten ins motherboard. Dann ins bios auf Mflash er sagt er startet neu und es kommt nix mehr.
Außerdem habe ich da etwas "schiss" weil das ist ja nicht in der garantie und wen da was schief geht weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Januar 2017)

Updating BIOS with M-FLASH
Before updating:
Please download the latest BIOS file that matches your motherboard model from MSI
website. And then save the BIOS file into the USB flash drive.
Updating BIOS:
1. Press Del key to enter the BIOS Setup during POST.
2. Insert the USB flash drive that contains the update file into the computer.
3. Select the M-FLASH tab and click on Yes to reboot the system and enter the flash
mode.
4. Select a BIOS file to perform the BIOS update process.
5. After the flashing process is 100% completed, the system will reboot
automatically.

Ok muss du selber wissen.Hast du mal versucht im Gerätemanager den Intel Ethernet zu deinstallieren,wenn das geht.?


----------



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

Ich habe alles versucht die Treiber version im Geräte manager ist trotz neuer treiber installation auch immer noch 12.irgendwas und nicht 21.irgendwas


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Januar 2017)

Kann es sein das der Netzwerkadapter 2 mal vorhanden ist?Weil dort im Gerätemanager eine 2 in Klammern steht.
Wie sieht es den aus in der Systemsteuerung unter Netzwerk und Freigabesteuerung in den Adaptereinstellungen?

Edit: scheint wohl nur die normale Bezeichnung dafür zu sein die 2 in Klammern.
Mal ne Blöde Frage Lan Kabel ist aber mit dem Router verbunden ja


----------



## Ichundniko  (28. Januar 2017)

ich habe garkeinen adapter laut der anzeige.... JA IST ES


----------



## Ichundniko  (29. Januar 2017)

So ein rotz ey.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Januar 2017)

Hab noch was gefunden.Ist zwar anderes Board aber gleiches Problem,vielleicht findest du noch eine Lösung.Windows 10 und seine Macken
Kannst du bei der Treiber installation was auswählen bzw. abwählen wie Vlan?


----------



## Ichundniko  (29. Januar 2017)

Naja aber bei ihm kann er ja wenigstens etwas machen bei mir ehr der ganze Adapter ja garnicht.


----------



## Ichundniko  (29. Januar 2017)

Gehe jetzt erstmal pennen. Wen ich das morgen nicht hinkriege geht der rotz zurück. Mal gucken was es dann wird... irgendwelche Empfehlungen in schwarz roten farb. Schema ?


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Januar 2017)

Würde nochmal versuchen Win 10 neu zu installieren.Hattest du das auch per Usb installiert,weil du ja kein Laufwerk hast.Oder mal testweise ein medium mit Win 7.Weils mich interessiert
Entferne den Adapter noch mal im Gerätemanager und starte nochmal neu.
Bios Update wäre natürlich auch immer empfehlenswert obwohl sowas schon von Anfang an laufen müsste meiner Meinung nach.
Melde dich doch mal beim Support von Msi was die dazu sagen und schildere denen dein problem.Dazu sagen das du kein Laufwerk hast.Ob es am Bs liegen kann.
Evt. kannst du dir auch mal einen W-lan Stick borgen von jemanden.


----------



## Ichundniko  (29. Januar 2017)

Der support arbeitet ja leider nicht am wocheende fast wie beim AMT ^^ Fahre jetzt gleich mal zu einem Pc Laden bei uns in der nähe der meinte er guckt sich das heute mal an. Wen er das nicht hinkriegt muss ich wohl das board umtauschen lassen. Oder ich hole mir eine LAn Karte.


----------



## Ichundniko  (29. Januar 2017)

Falls es noch helfen sollte mein Setup ist wie folgt;
I7 7700K @5ghz msi z270 gaming pro carbon corsair lpx 16gb @3000mhz zotac Gtx 1080 amp editon


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mal jemanden gefragt hier im Forum ob er ähnliche Probleme hatte.Da war jemand der fast das gleiche System wie du hast.Hab dem mal eine private nachricht geschickt mal schauen was der sagt.
Ihn hier:Optimierung soll ich oder soll ich nicht [Absoluter Noob]
oder fragst auch mal selber

Falls was neues für dich in Frage kommt:
STRIX Z270 Mainboard Serie

Das hat aber den gleichen Intel®-Ethernet (I219-V)


----------



## Ichundniko  (30. Januar 2017)

Rufe jetzt morgen bei minefactory an. Hoffe das ich direkt ein neues zugeschickt kriege... ganze Zeugnis Ferien nicht einmal gezockt O.o


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Januar 2017)

Naja einen defekt des Adapters kann man natürlich nicht ausschliessen.
Dann viel Glück mit dem neuen Mainboard.
Hättest Win evt. nochmal neu installieren können win 10 o. mal 7 hätte mich interessiert ob es ein Software problem gewesen wäre,aber normal müsste sowas ja direkt laufen auch mit standard Treibern von Windows.


----------



## Ichundniko  (30. Januar 2017)

War ja noch bei einen localen pc laden. Und der ist da mit so einer Diagnose Karte rüber gegangen und hat direkt gesagt das ist das mainboard.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Januar 2017)

Achso ja ok dann wird das so sein.Das wusste ich ja jetzt noch nicht.


----------

